# What is your favorite Inshore / Flounder Fishing Rod and/or Reel ???



## ez2cdave

OK, guys,

What's your favorite Inshore / Flounder Fishing Rod(s) and /or Reel(s) ??? 

I'm talking about gear that would be used from shore, jetty, bridge, pier, etc . . . NOT gear used from a boat . The target species would be Flounder, Puppy Drum, Jacks, etc.

Here is my favorite setup . . . I have two of these .

Eagle Claw Crosswing Endurawrap Series IM6 CRW107 7’6” Heavy 12-30lb. ¼-2 oz. Flipping Stick.

Penn 525GS (not 525 Mag) spooled with 12-15lb Mono . . . Since I normally fish bait or slowly drag jigs with them, I have swapped the original 6.1:1 gears Penn 515-525SP 4.25:1 gears to increase cranking power and to slow the retrieve.

I have modded the rod by adding 2oz. of lead to the butt, for the balance point I prefer, and added Fuji rubber butt caps.

Here are a few pics . . .


----------



## Sandcrab

I use a St Croix Tidemaster 8', 1/2 - 2 oz rod and either an ABU 6500 CS Mag (15 mono) or Shimano Curado 300EJ (Power handle replaced) with 30 lb braid/mono leader. 

Sandcrab


----------



## ez2cdave

Sandcrab said:


> I use a St Croix Tidemaster 8', 1/2 - 2 oz rod and either an ABU 6500 CS Mag (15 mono) or Shimano Curado 300EJ (Power handle replaced) with 30 lb braid/mono leader.
> 
> Sandcrab


Thanks for the input ... I hope others will comment, too.


----------



## Sandcrab

I have the same reel as you - Got mine on a Penn rod for party boat fishing.

Sandcrab


----------



## ez2cdave

Sandcrab said:


> I have the same reel as you - Got mine on a Penn rod for party boat fishing.
> 
> Sandcrab


It becomes a "little monster", when the 4.25 gears are swapped for the "stock" 6.1 ratio . . .


----------



## The Joker

I've got a Cashion P904-7'6" with a Penn battle 2000 spooled with 8 lb power pro that is a Flounder slayer.


----------



## poloman

I've got a 2500 shimano spinner on a veritas 7ft that i like to use w/ artificials for specks, flounder and pups- 10-15 lb braid w/ fluoro leader.


----------



## grantmorgan51

okuma epixor ef-30b spinning reel with 20lb power pro braid with a 20lb fluorocarbon leader on a penn allegiance2 7'0" fast action

Always had Penn products. Decided to give the okuma a try. Not sure why more people don't use them. VERY smooth reel.


----------



## 1BadF350

I have a Star Stellar Lite 7' with Penn Battle II 2500 and 15lb Power Pro


----------



## jlentz

Custom Seeker CSW705 with Quantum Hi speed or Daiwa Coastal low profile reel depending on required retrieval rate. Fast action blank that casts it full weight range with plenty of backbone for its weight class.

John


----------



## 1thofa87

Akios 555ctm on an 8 ft st croix Avid inshore rated for 1/2 oz to 2 oz.


----------



## Elgreco

I've only just started seriously fishing this past year so my experience is limited. I'm pretty fond of my 6' bass pro tourney special rod with my shimano sahara 2500 spooled with 10lb braid and 30lb flouro leader. I use it for casting gotchas, spoons or whatever from the pier and use it in the saltwater creeks/inlet for flounder/reds/trout. It's really fun fighting a good sized blue or spanish mack on the little 6 footer.


----------



## Fishman

Daiwa 2500 spinning reel on a 3 1/2 ft md action St. Croix rod wirh 20 Suffix Performance braid.


----------



## bigjim5589

Mine's a BPS 7'6" Extreme series casting rod, EXR76MHT-T with an ABU 6600 Brute reel, spooled with hi vis yellow Sufix 832 in 20lb.


----------



## ez2cdave

Keep the posts coming, guys ... Thanks to everyone who has contributed, so far !


----------

